# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  पिक्चर अपलोड के तरीके

## Dark Rider

सभी सदस्यों की शिकायतों को ध्यान में रखकर पिक्चर अपलोड की सुविधा का वर्णन कर रहा हू उम्मीद है सभी को इससे मदद मिलेगी 

फ़िलहाल जो आसान तरीका है वो यह direct लिंकिंग का है बस किसी भी image { पिक्चर } की url कॉपी करके पेस्ट करे आपकी पिक्चर जुड  जायेगी 




यहाँ आपको सीधे लिंक डालना है

----------


## Dark Rider

दूसरा जो तरीका है यह advasnce है और आप सभी के लिए उपयोगी है जो pc से पिक्चर फोरम पर लोड करना चाहते है इस के लिए आपका Go advanced पर क्लिक करना होगा जो निचे कोने में दिया हुआ है

----------


## Dark Rider

यहाँ attach icon पर क्लिक करने से आपको नई विंडो मिलेगी

----------


## Dark Rider

अब उपलब्ध विंडो में अपलोड पर क्लिक करे

----------


## Dark Rider

अपने कंप्यूटर में उस फाइल को ढूंढे और उसे सेलेक्ट करके ओके करे

----------


## Dark Rider

अब अपलोड बटन को चुने

----------


## Dark Rider

आपकी पिक्चर अपलोड हो गई है अब sabmit  करे यदि आपको और पिक्चर जोड़नी है तो इसी प्रक्रिया को दोहराए

----------


## Dark Rider

आपकी पोस्ट तैयार है पिक्चर के साथ जो आपने अपने pc से अपलोड की है

----------


## nagrik

> सभी सदस्यों की शिकायतों को ध्यान में रखकर पिक्चर अपलोड की सुविधा का वर्णन कर रहा हू उम्मीद है सभी को इससे मदद मिलेगी 
> 
> फ़िलहाल जो आसान तरीका है वो यह direct लिंकिंग का है बस किसी भी image { पिक्चर } की url कॉपी करके पेस्ट करे आपकी पिक्चर जुड  जायेगी 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> यहाँ आपको सीधे लिंक डालना है


पहले यहाँ ये भी अपने कंप्यूटर से चित्र अपलोड किये जा सकते थे/
उस सुविधा का क्या हुआ?

----------


## kajal pandey

धन्यवाद् नियामक जी बहुत जरुरी पॉइंट पर आपने सूत्र बनाया है

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> सभी सदस्यों की शिकायतों को ध्यान में रखकर पिक्चर अपलोड की सुविधा का वर्णन कर रहा हू उम्मीद है सभी को इससे मदद मिलेगी 
> 
> फ़िलहाल जो आसान तरीका है वो यह direct लिंकिंग का है बस किसी भी image { पिक्चर } की url कॉपी करके पेस्ट करे आपकी पिक्चर जुड  जायेगी 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> यहाँ आपको सीधे लिंक डालना है





> पहले यहाँ ये भी अपने कंप्यूटर से चित्र अपलोड किये जा सकते थे/
> उस सुविधा का क्या हुआ?




अच्छा प्रशन उठाया है मित्र..मैं भी यही जानना चाहता हूँ...की आब यहाँ से सीधा अपने कंप्यूटर से चित्र अपलोड करने वाली सुविधा ही गायब हो गयी...

----------


## mzone420

GIF फोटो कैसे लोड करू?????

----------


## Dark Rider

> GIF फोटो कैसे लोड करू?????


इसी तरह से ..........

----------


## gremix

> GIF फोटो कैसे लोड करू?????


बस रिजोलियुशन का ध्यान रखना होता है वरना वो काम नही करती

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> पहले यहाँ ये भी अपने कंप्यूटर से चित्र अपलोड किये जा सकते थे/
> उस सुविधा का क्या हुआ?


 कृपया मुजे सिखाओ !!

----------


## groopji

> सभी सदस्यों की शिकायतों को ध्यान में रखकर पिक्चर अपलोड की सुविधा का वर्णन कर रहा हू उम्मीद है सभी को इससे मदद मिलेगी 
> 
> फ़िलहाल जो आसान तरीका है वो यह direct लिंकिंग का है बस किसी भी image { पिक्चर } की url कॉपी करके पेस्ट करे आपकी पिक्चर जुड  जायेगी 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> यहाँ आपको सीधे लिंक डालना है


जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र इसी तरह का एक सूत्र और बहुत पहले ही बनाया जा चुका है क्रपया इस लिंक पर जाए 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1619

क्रप्या इस सूत्र को तकनीकी विभाग में अथवा क्या कैसे करें विभाग में पहुंचाने का कष्ट करें

----------


## Dark Rider

> ज़रा विस्तार से बताएँगे ....
> 
> कैसे रिजोलियुशन का ध्यान रखूं???




एक  gif फाइल की अधिकतम size 	195.3 KB	, विथ 720 पिक्सेल और लेंथ 	600पिक्सेल 

रिजोलियुशन लगभग सभी gif  का 72 से कम ही होता है और आपको भी यही रखने का सुझाव दिया जाता है

----------


## mzone420

> एक  gif फाइल की अधिकतम size 	195.3 KB	, विथ 720 पिक्सेल और लेंथ 	600पिक्सेल 
> 
> रिजोलियुशन लगभग सभी gif  का 72 से कम ही होता है और आपको भी यही रखने का सुझाव दिया जाता है



धन्यवाद मित्र...//

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

पिक्चर अपलोड का एक और तरीका

----------


## draculla

> पिक्चर अपलोड का एक और तरीका


ये मेरा फेवरेट तरीका था/
लेकिन अब ये तरीका मेरे कंप्यूटर में नहीं दिख रहा है/
मेरे साथ ऐसी समस्या क्यों आ रही है?

----------


## ratthore

फॉर्म के क्रेश होने से पहले मेने कई चित्र डाले थे लेकिन अब मेरे से कोई चित्र अपलोड नहीं हो raha हे

----------


## Dark Rider

> ये मेरा फेवरेट तरीका था/
> लेकिन अब ये तरीका मेरे कंप्यूटर में नहीं दिख रहा है/
> मेरे साथ ऐसी समस्या क्यों आ रही है?


यह आप्शन crome और firefox में मिल जायेगा देखिये

----------


## Dark Rider

> फॉर्म के क्रेश होने से पहले मेने कई चित्र डाले थे लेकिन अब मेरे से कोई चित्र अपलोड नहीं हो raha हे


किस तरह की समस्या है तनिक विस्तार दे

----------


## fun123

> इसी तरह से ..........


कई प्रविष्टिया लोगिन करनेके बिनाही दिखाई देती है जो की संलग्न चित्र के फ्रेम बिना होती है. वो चित्र कैसे लगते है?
हमारे खयालसे वो कोपी पेस्ट करके लगते है. हम सही है क्या?
हम ऐसा क्यों कर नहीं पाते ?

----------


## Dark Rider

> कई प्रविष्टिया लोगिन करनेके बिनाही दिखाई देती है जो की संलग्न चित्र के फ्रेम बिना होती है. वो चित्र कैसे लगते है?
> हमारे खयालसे वो कोपी पेस्ट करके लगते है. हम सही है क्या?
> हम ऐसा क्यों कर नहीं पाते ?


फोरम पर जो पिक्चर अपलोड न करके सीधे लिंक की जाती है वो बिना लोगिन के ही दिखती है

----------


## draculla

> यह आप्शन crome और firefox में मिल जायेगा देखिये


मित्र मैं सिर्फ और सिर्फ फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स ही इस्तेमाल करता हूँ/
यदि वर्जन के साथ कोई पंगा है तो बताइए/
मैं अभी फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स ५ इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ/

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र मैं सिर्फ और सिर्फ फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स ही इस्तेमाल करता हूँ/
> यदि वर्जन के साथ कोई पंगा है तो बताइए/
> मैं अभी फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स ५ इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ/


firefox  5 की कोई समस्या नहीं लगती है मेने भी अभी यही इंस्टाल किया हुआ है और कोई समस्या नहीं है , आप शिकायत प्रेक्षित कीजिये | आपकी प्रोफाइल की settings देख लेते है |

----------


## draculla

मित्र ये देखिये मैं स्क्रीनशोट लगा रहा हूँ/
इस समस्या का समाधान हो जाए तो मज़ा आ जायेगा/

----------


## fun123

> फोरम पर जो पिक्चर अपलोड न करके सीधे लिंक की जाती है वो बिना लोगिन के ही दिखती है


हम ऐसा क्यों कर नहीं पाते ?

----------


## Dark Rider

> हम ऐसा क्यों कर नहीं पाते ?


जी कर सकते है यह आसान है किसी भी पिक्चर पर राईट क्लीक करके copy image url  पर क्लीक करे और उस url को यहाँ पेस्ट करे 



आप इस सूत्र की भी सहायता ले सकते है 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6194

----------


## pathfinder

> मित्र ये देखिये मैं स्क्रीनशोट लगा रहा हूँ/
> इस समस्या का समाधान हो जाए तो मज़ा आ जायेगा/


प्रिय ड्रेकुला जी यह प्रक्रिया अब बदल गयी है ,अब आपको advanced विकल्प में manage attachements पर जाकर चित्र अपलोड करने होंगे |

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> प्रिय ड्रेकुला जी यह प्रक्रिया अब बदल गयी है ,अब आपको advanced विकल्प में manage attachements पर जाकर चित्र अपलोड करने होंगे |


वैसे प्रशासक जी पहली वाली सुविधा बहुत आसान और बढ़िया थी,सीधे ही चित्र कंप्यूटर से अपलोड हो जाते थे.अब advanced विकल्प में manage attachements पर जाकर चित्र अपलोड करने पड़ते है जो की लंबी प्रक्रिया है.

----------


## draculla

> प्रिय ड्रेकुला जी यह प्रक्रिया अब बदल गयी है ,अब आपको advanced विकल्प में manage attachements पर जाकर चित्र अपलोड करने होंगे |


धन्यवाद इस जानकारी के लिए /
माफ करियेगा लेकिन फोरम पर सुविधा बढ़ने की जगह घटती ही जा रही है!
इसके पीछे क्या कारण है?

----------


## fun123

THANX

----------


## poonamrani

ab me bhi kar sakti hu film

----------


## mzone420

> धन्यवाद इस जानकारी के लिए /
> माफ करियेगा लेकिन फोरम पर सुविधा बढ़ने की जगह घटती ही जा रही है!
> इसके पीछे क्या कारण है?



*मुझे भी यही लगते है ... आप सही कह रहे है ड्राकुला जी.....*

----------


## Sarmi Dutta



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों चित्र को वेबसाईट से अपलोड करना तो आप सबको पता ही होगा!

शायद आप सब ये सोचकर परेशान हैं कि अपने कंप्यूटर से चित्र को यहाँ कैसे अपलोड किया जाये!

उसके लिए एक तरीका बता रहा हूँ! आजमा कर देखना!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*जब भी किसी सूत्र में फोटो अपलोड करना हो तो ऐसा करें!

हर सूत्र में जहाँ हम रिप्लाई करते हैं , उसके ज़रा सा ऊपर बाएँ तरफ +REPLY TO THREAD लिखा होता है!

अब आपको करना क्या है कि जब आपको तस्वीर कंप्यूटर से अपलोड करनी हो तो +reply to thread पर राईट क्लिक करके उसे एक नए विंडो या टैब में खोलें!(open in new tab)

अब जब आप इन्सर्ट पिक्चर पर क्लिक करेंगे तो आप पाएंगे कि वहां किसी वेबसाईट या आपके कंप्यूटर दोनों से ही तस्वीर अपलोड करने का ऑप्शन दिया गया है!
[from URL, from COMPUTER]


करके देखें और जवाब दें!


धन्यवाद!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इससे आपका समय इसलिए बचेगा क्यूंकि इसमें आपको go advanced  में जाकर manage attachments में pictures अपलोड नहीं करनी पड़ेगी!

डायरेक्ट अपलोड, बिलकुल आसान!*

----------


## mzone420

*भारत भाई.. ये तरीका भी काम नहीं कर रहा है .. वैसे भी नये टेब या नयी विंडो में खोलना 'गो एडवांस' के समान ही है... और जैसा की आप बता रहे है.. वैसा उसमें नहीं हो रहा है..... 'इन्सर्ट इमेज' पर क्लिक करने पर वही वेबसाईट से अपलोड करने क ही आप्शन आता है.. हमें 'मैनेज अटैचमेंट' में जाकर फिर अपलोड करना पड़ता है... जिससे बहुत समय लगता है....*  


*मेरा  नियामकों से अनुरोध है की वो कृपया इसे पहले की तरह करने क प्रयास करें 
*




> *जब भी किसी सूत्र में फोटो अपलोड करना हो तो ऐसा करें!
> 
> हर सूत्र में जहाँ हम रिप्लाई करते हैं , उसके ज़रा सा ऊपर बाएँ तरफ +REPLY TO THREAD लिखा होता है!
> 
> अब आपको करना क्या है कि जब आपको तस्वीर कंप्यूटर से अपलोड करनी हो तो +reply to thread पर राईट क्लिक करके उसे एक नए विंडो या टैब में खोलें!(open in new tab)
> 
> अब जब आप इन्सर्ट पिक्चर पर क्लिक करेंगे तो आप पाएंगे कि वहां किसी वेबसाईट या आपके कंप्यूटर दोनों से ही तस्वीर अपलोड करने का ऑप्शन दिया गया है!
> [from URL, from COMPUTER]
> 
> ...

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *भारत भाई.. ये तरीका भी काम नहीं कर रहा है .. वैसे भी नये टेब या नयी विंडो में खोलना 'गो एडवांस' के समान ही है... और जैसा की आप बता रहे है.. वैसा उसमें नहीं हो रहा है..... 'इन्सर्ट इमेज' पर क्लिक करने पर वही वेबसाईट से अपलोड करने क ही आप्शन आता है.. हमें 'मैनेज अटैचमेंट' में जाकर फिर अपलोड करना पड़ता है... जिससे बहुत समय लगता है....*  
> 
> 
> *मेरा  नियामकों से अनुरोध है की वो कृपया इसे पहले की तरह करने क प्रयास करें 
> *


 *भाई मैंने करके देखा है! आपने कहाँ क्लिक किया था?*

----------


## mzone420

> *भाई मैंने करके देखा है! आपने कहाँ क्लिक किया था?*


:down::down::down:

----------


## love birds

भाई Doc file को अपलोड करने का तरीका बताये जल्दी ताकि में अपने सूत्र को गति दे सकू !!!!

----------


## rs-delhi

भाई Doc file को अपलोड करने का तरीका बताये जल्दी ताकि में अपने सूत्र को गति दे सकू

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई क्लिक तो यहीं करना था, पाता नहीं क्यूँ नहीं काम किया! मैं करता हूँ तो हो जाती है! अच्छा आपने (open in new tab) ही किया था न?*


> :down::down::down:

----------


## Black Pearl

forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6194

is sutr pe jakar kuchh b upload karna seekhen.

Doc file को अपलोड करने
का तरीक bhi

----------


## Black Pearl

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6194

----------


## mzone420

> *भाई क्लिक तो यहीं करना था, पाता नहीं क्यूँ नहीं काम किया! मैं करता हूँ तो हो जाती है! अच्छा आपने (open in new tab) ही किया था न?*


........


> हाँ भाई .. मैंने नया टैब भी ओपन किया था और बाद में नया विंडो भी... पर दोनों में ही नहीं हुआ..


.....................

----------


## gitaa0

पिक्चर अपलोड के लिए मुफ्त इमागे होस्ट साईट (www.lulzmg.com) ब्याबेहार कर सकते है न्क्य ?

----------


## 7color

ज्यादातर यहाँ पर लोग कह रहे है की नेट से दीरेक्ट फोटो लगाना तो सब जानते ही है ...और फिर वो कम्पुटर से फोटो उपलोड करने की दिटेइल देने लगते है.........

मुझे यहाँ नेट से दीरेक्ट फोटो अपलोड करने का बेहतर तरीका बताने की कृपा करे .............

----------


## mzone420



----------


## mzone420

उम्मीद करता हूँ, अब तो आप समझ ही गए होंगे///




> ज्यादातर यहाँ पर लोग कह रहे है की नेट से दीरेक्ट फोटो लगाना तो सब जानते ही है ...और फिर वो कम्पुटर से फोटो उपलोड करने की दिटेइल देने लगते है.........
> 
> मुझे यहाँ नेट से दीरेक्ट फोटो अपलोड करने का बेहतर तरीका बताने की कृपा करे .............





>

----------


## 7color

> 


मैंने  ये ट्राय कर के देखा मुझे एक दिक्कत आ रही है........
इन्सर्ट मेसेज वाले बॉक्स में जहा URL  कॉपी करना होता है...वह पर कॉपी करने के बाद ठीक उस के निचे दिए गए ओप्सन पर क्लिक हटा दिया जाये तो ठीक तरह से फोटो दिख रहा है ......पर अगर उस ओप्सन को क्लिक रहने दे तो    "INVALID  URL "   मेसेज आ जाता है................और दूसरी बात जो फोटो क्लिक हटा देने के बाद ठीक  से  लग जाते है वोह भी कभी कभी दिख नहीं रहे वह पर एक PICSCRAZY  का BANDWIDTH  वाला फोटो दिखाई देता है.....................

मेरी समस्या सुलज़ाये................

----------


## mzone420

> मैंने  ये ट्राय कर के देखा मुझे एक दिक्कत आ रही है........
> इन्सर्ट मेसेज वाले बॉक्स में जहा URL  कॉपी करना होता है...वह पर कॉपी करने के बाद ठीक उस के निचे दिए गए ओप्सन पर क्लिक हटा दिया जाये तो ठीक तरह से फोटो दिख रहा है ......पर अगर उस ओप्सन को क्लिक रहने दे तो    "INVALID  URL "   मेसेज आ जाता है................और दूसरी बात जो फोटो क्लिक हटा देने के बाद ठीक  से  लग जाते है वोह भी कभी कभी दिख नहीं रहे वह पर एक PICSCRAZY  का BANDWIDTH  वाला फोटो दिखाई देता है.....................
> 
> मेरी समस्या सुलज़ाये................

----------


## mzone420

> मैंने  ये ट्राय कर के देखा मुझे एक दिक्कत आ रही है........
> इन्सर्ट मेसेज वाले बॉक्स में जहा URL  कॉपी करना होता है...वह पर कॉपी करने के बाद ठीक उस के निचे दिए गए ओप्सन पर क्लिक हटा दिया जाये तो ठीक तरह से फोटो दिख रहा है ......पर अगर उस ओप्सन को क्लिक रहने दे तो    "INVALID  URL "   मेसेज आ जाता है................और दूसरी बात जो फोटो क्लिक हटा देने के बाद ठीक  से  लग जाते है वोह भी कभी कभी दिख नहीं रहे वह पर एक PICSCRAZY  का BANDWIDTH  वाला फोटो दिखाई देता है.....................
> 
> मेरी समस्या सुलज़ाये................


मैंने एक ही फोटो को दो तरह से अटैच किया है... एक तो आप्शन हटा कर और एक आप्शन के साथ.... मेरे तो दोनों फोटो ही आ रहे हैं,,, आप फिर से ट्राई करें,, 

और वो बैंडविड्थ वाली समस्या शायद इसलिए है कि आप उस वेबसाइट के कॉपीराइटेड फोटो का इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं... वैसे मैं इसके बारे में सोर नहीं हूँ,,

----------


## prince of meerut

dost kaise banaye jate hai mujhe nahi aate hai dost banane

----------


## prince of meerut

means friend request kaise bheji jati hai

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत बढिया जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र , लगे रहो मित्र ......*

----------


## bestall555

पर यदि  हमें मूवी क्लिप्स अपलोड करना हो की कैसे करेंगे कृपया सिलसिलेवार ढंग से समझाने की कृपा करेंगे...मेरे पास काफी क्लिप्स हैं जिसे मैं अन्तर्वासना में पेश करना चाहता हूँ

----------


## bestall555

पर यदि  हमें मूवी क्लिप्स अपलोड करना हो की कैसे करेंगे कृपया सिलसिलेवार ढंग से समझाने की कृपा करेंगे...मेरे पास काफी क्लिप्स हैं जिसे मैं अन्तर्वासना में पेश करना चाहता हूँ

----------


## chambal1956

कुछ भी पढने  में नहीं आ रहा  हे फॉण्ट या और कुछ हे

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद दोस्तों मैं तो सीख गया।

----------


## prakashdada1979

aaaaaaaaä........................................  .mmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnbbbb

----------


## prakashdada1979

ha...ha..ha....mai bhi sikh gaya

----------


## Lovely.indian

> पर यदि  हमें मूवी क्लिप्स अपलोड करना हो की कैसे करेंगे कृपया सिलसिलेवार ढंग से समझाने की कृपा करेंगे...मेरे पास काफी क्लिप्स हैं जिसे मैं अन्तर्वासना में पेश करना चाहता हूँ


मेरी भी यही डिमांड है. पूरी करने का कष्ट करें

----------


## Rajeev

> मेरी भी यही डिमांड है. पूरी करने का कष्ट करें


प्रिय लवली जी, आप नीचे दिए गए लिंक पर जाए इस लिंक में ग्रुप जी ने चलचित्र को अपलोड करना सिखाया है, अगर फिर भी कोई समस्या हो तो आप मुझसे संपर्क कर सकते है!
 http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3554&p=558935&viewfull=1#post5589  35

धन्यवाद |

----------


## nirsha

मित्र हमने पिक्चर अपलोड करके पोस्ट किया था लेकिन उसका साइज  बहुत छोटा  हो जाता है पढ़ने मैं नहीं आता है । साइज बढ़ाने का कोई तरीका है । 
कृपया इसको समझा दें । शुक्रिया

----------


## Rockst@r

1.तो, दोस्तों सबसे पहले  इस साईट पर क्लीक करिए 



```
http://www.grinshare.com/
```




2.आपको जितने भी फोटोस अपलोड करने वो browse करके सिलेक्ट कर लीजये 


3.जब अपलोड हो जाये तब Hotlink कॉपी कर लीजये 




4.फिर उस लिंक को  Reply to Thread में पेस्ट कर दिजए





फिर submit replay  कर दिजए, हो गया आपका फोटो अपलोड

----------


## Rajeev

> 1.तो, दोस्तों सबसे पहले  इस साईट पर क्लीक करिए 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.grinshare.com/
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


मित्र अगर हम किसी चित्र को image hosting साईट पर अपलोड करेगें,
और अगर उस image hosting साईट से वो चित्र मिट जाएगा,
तो फिर फोरम से भी वो चित्र मिट जाएगा,
image और file की sharing के लिए सबसे अच्छा है " dropbox "
dropbox की ज्यादा जानकारी हेतु आप नीचे दिए गए लिंक पर क्लिक करे!
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6194
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Rockst@r

> मित्र अगर हम किसी चित्र को image hosting साईट पर अपलोड करेगें,
> और अगर उस image hosting साईट से वो चित्र मिट जाएगा,
> तो फिर फोरम से भी वो चित्र मिट जाएगा,
> image और file की sharing के लिए सबसे अच्छा है " dropbox "
> dropbox की ज्यादा जानकारी हेतु आप नीचे दिए गए लिंक पर क्लिक करे!
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6194
> धन्यवाद |


नहीं दोस्त इसके फीचर्स देखिये, में एक साल से ये साईट का उपयोग कर रहा हु वो भी बिना किसी लोगिन या सोफ्टवेर इंस्टाल किये |

----------


## sank

Mene abhi Firefox 9 install kiya h. Pata nahi kyo Login karne ke bad bhi Pic show nahi ho rahi plz. help me......

----------


## Badtameez

> दूसरा जो तरीका है यह advasnce है और आप सभी के लिए उपयोगी है जो pc से पिक्चर फोरम पर लोड करना चाहते है इस के लिए आपका Go advanced पर क्लिक करना होगा जो निचे कोने में दिया हुआ है


मैं भी इसी तरह चित्र अपलोड करता हूँ।मैं मोबाइल से ये सब करता हूँ लेकिन आजकल अपलोड करने पर लिख रहा है-upload of file failedसहायता कीजिए।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मैं भी इसी तरह चित्र अपलोड करता हूँ।मैं मोबाइल से ये सब करता हूँ लेकिन आजकल अपलोड करने पर लिख रहा है-upload of file failedसहायता कीजिए।


दूसरा मेरा पसंदीदा तरीका ...dropbox इसे सिखने के यहाँ जाए 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6194

----------


## Badtameez

> दूसरा मेरा पसंदीदा तरीका ...dropbox इसे सिखने के यहाँ जाए http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6194


डार्क जी!मोबाइल से ये सब सम्भव है?

----------


## Dark Rider

> डार्क जी!मोबाइल से ये सब सम्भव है?



जी है भी और नही भी , android और iphone मे यह सम्भव है अन्य मे नही |

----------


## Badtameez

> जी है भी और नही भी , android और iphone मे यह सम्भव है अन्य मे नही |


पहले वाले तरीके से क्यों नहीं हो पा रहा है? अन्तर्वासना की कोई सेटिंग बदल गयी है क्या?

----------


## Dark Rider

> पहले वाले तरीके से क्यों नहीं हो पा रहा है? अन्तर्वासना की कोई सेटिंग बदल गयी है क्या?


तरीका तो व्ही है |

----------


## Badtameez

> तरीका तो व्ही है |


अपने आप सब ठीक हो गया।धन्यवाद!

----------


## Dark Rider

> अपने आप सब ठीक हो गया।धन्यवाद!



कोई बात नही जी , स्वागत है |

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र!

----------


## nirsha

> मित्र हमने पिक्चर अपलोड करके पोस्ट किया था लेकिन उसका साइज  बहुत छोटा  हो जाता है पढ़ने मैं नहीं आता है । साइज बढ़ाने का कोई तरीका है । 
> कृपया इसको समझा दें । शुक्रिया


क्या कोई इस समस्या का हल बताएगा धन्यवाद

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> क्या कोई इस समस्या का हल बताएगा धन्यवाद


आपके चित्र किस फॉरमैट में है ??????

पहले आप ये बात क्लियर करें l

----------


## AVF000

_होने किस-किस फाँरमेट में चाहिये?_


> आपके चित्र किस फॉरमैट में है ??????
> 
> पहले आप ये बात क्लियर करें l

----------

